# Rosemary and...?



## KiwiMoose (Sep 25, 2021)

Sorry Rosemary, I just don't like you.  Every soap I've every put you in is stinky too my nose.  However, I know some people do like you, so how could I use you better in blends to be appealing to Rosemary lovers?  I've looked on EO calc and found a few, but thought my mates here on SMF might have a few recommendations too.
Other Eos I have on hand: Patchouli, orange, lemongrass, cedar wood, elemi, litsea, tangerine, rose geranium, ylang ylang, lavender (and others that I can't remember offhand....
Hit me with some ideas folks!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 25, 2021)

Maybe peppermint? Rosemary always reminds me of pine and peppermint goes well with pine.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 25, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Maybe peppermint? Rosemary always reminds me of pine and peppermint goes well with pine.


I only have spearmint here, would that be ok?


----------



## Relle (Sep 25, 2021)

Rosemary and roast lamb ( sorry, couldn't resist the comment).


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 25, 2021)

Relle said:


> Rosemary and roast lamb ( sorry, couldn't resist the comment).


Especially in NZ - it's like our national dish!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 25, 2021)

I like the calm blend on eocalc, which is spearmint, rosemary and lavender. It‘s a scent I would expect at a spa (if I ever went to one…).


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 25, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I like the calm blend on eocalc, which is spearmint, rosemary and lavender. It‘s a scent I would expect at a spa (if I ever went to one…).


I did see that and was considering using it.  But then I saw one with patchouli in it too, and we all know how much I love patchouli...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 25, 2021)

I like rosemary. I'm no help at all.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 25, 2021)

OK - I dunnit.
35% Lavender
30% Rosemary
15% Cedarwood
10% Patchouli
10% Tangerine
Smells pretty good!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 26, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I only have spearmint here, would that be ok?



Not sure, thats one I would try as a sniffy


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 26, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Not sure, thats one I would try as a sniffy


You must have me confused with someone patient


----------



## lucycat (Sep 26, 2021)

If you want to make more:
1) I like spearmint better than peppermint.  I think the sweetness of spearmint softens the rosemary
2) Lavender 3: rosemary 2 - just a really clean simple blend


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 26, 2021)

I made a blend with dark patchouli, himalayan cedarwood, lavadin and rosemary that smells amazing but I agree with you that rosemary on its own is ick.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 26, 2021)

I am one of said rosemary lovers, so I'm a bit disappointed I don't get much out of it in EO blends, like 1 cedarwood + 3 rosemary + 3 elemi + 2 lemongrass/lemon tea tree. YMMV, maybe I just have got a less obtrusive rosemary EO variety.


----------



## MellonFriend (Sep 26, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> OK - I dunnit.
> 35% Lavender
> 30% Rosemary
> 15% Cedarwood
> ...


I wish there was a way to convey the smell over the internet!  I think that _sounds _like it _smells _good.


----------



## LynetteO (Sep 26, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> OK - I dunnit.
> 35% Lavender
> 30% Rosemary
> 15% Cedarwood
> ...


As a patchouli fan (ME2), I’m curious if you’ve ever used EO Calc’s “Hippie Mint” 5% Spearmint, 15% Peppermint & 80% patchouli? What is your fave patchouli blend (if not proprietary of course)?


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Sep 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I only have spearmint here, would that be ok?



I support this!  Rosemary Mint is Aveda's most popular scent!  I've seen some people dupe it with equal parts rosemary and peppermint essential oils.  Best of luck!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 27, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> As a patchouli fan (ME2), I’m curious if you’ve ever used EO Calc’s “Hippie Mint” 5% Spearmint, 15% Peppermint & 80% patchouli? What is your fave patchouli blend (if not proprietary of course)?


I don't really have a favourite 'blend' per se - I pretty much put it with anything lol.  i like it if it's sweet - and I recently used patchouli with anjou pear FO and that smells lovely.


----------



## Johnez (Oct 13, 2021)

I LOVE rosemary, it's one of the things I miss about California. The last scented batch I made was Rosemary/Lavender/Tangerine, turned out pretty awesome. It was supposed to have lemon, but didn't have any, and if I were to change anything it'd be to up the tangerine a bit. I believe the ratio was 3:2:1.


----------



## Vicki C (Oct 13, 2021)

Rosemary EO is so camphory- unlike the herb, which I love. Glad to see these helpful blend recommendations I too find it unappealing on its own.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 13, 2021)

Relle said:


> Rosemary and roast lamb ( sorry, couldn't resist the comment).


Add a healthy amount of garlic (via the American Garlic Lover's standards or a little bit less) that that's my meal! I tend to use Herbs du Provence though (it has rosemary in the blend).



CreativeWeirdo said:


> I support this!  Rosemary Mint is Aveda's most popular scent!  I've seen some people dupe it with equal parts rosemary and peppermint essential oils.  Best of luck!


That's my favorite scent but I can't use their line. Good to know about the blend. I might start playing around.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Oct 13, 2021)

Have you tried blending *Rosemary with apple?*

The sweetness of the apple really tones down the medicinal scent of Rosemary and the Rosemary makes the apple fragrance less sweet, while giving it an edge. The combination makes a fantastic marriage between the two and sort of mellows out the two ends of the notes in each scent that can be a bit overwhelming for a lot of people.

I have used this mix on and off since 2004, when a chain of hobbystores in Norway FINALLY started to carry a few M&P fragrances (I made M&P embeds), and apple was one of them.

_(along with a nosehair melting, instant headache ones, especially a "Lilac" that didn`t smell like Lilac, but rather like a tupperware container that had been left on the stove and melted into a grey blob of glue-like mass, giving off fumes) _

Mmmm, asthmatic bliss in a bottle...

Anyway, I already had Rosemary so I sniffed the corks of the oils i had and found that rosemary and apple were the best match. I mixed equal parts of essential oil and the apple fragrance and got hooked. I have obviously found much better apple fragrance now (I use the Apple fragrance from Nurture)

*You can also mix it with Lime* (I do a 50/50 with distilled lime and french rosemary, but you can decrease or increase whatever note you prefer)

I actually found a 2 year old bar the other day, it was Rosemary Lime, and it smelled so fresh I could not believe that it lasted this long. It was fresh, not sweet, and clean, but not "febreeze" clean, but mellow citrus clean. A type of scent I can imagine you could find at a spa. AI just wanted to rest my  nose into it for a long time.


----------



## maryloucb (Oct 13, 2021)

Blends Archive » EO Calc - Essential Oil Calculator
					






					www.eocalc.com
				




Soooo many rosemary blends! I love the rosemary mint twist with both spearmint and peppermint. I've also riffed off of a blend from @Zing with fir needle, cedarwood, rosemary, peppermint, vetiver and cinnamon leaf.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 20, 2021)

Here is the end result - it is called Herbal Oats ( you can see the texture of the oatmeal in the soap)


----------



## maryloucb (Oct 20, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Here is the end result - it is called Herbal Oats ( you can see the texture of the oatmeal in the soap)
> View attachment 61867


Love it!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 20, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> OK - I dunnit.
> 35% Lavender
> 30% Rosemary
> 15% Cedarwood
> ...


So now that you've soaped it, what do you think? A keeper? or not?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 20, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Here is the end result - it is called Herbal Oats ( you can see the texture of the oatmeal in the soap)
> View attachment 61867


Oh I love it' your rosemary blend sounds fantastic too.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Oct 20, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> OK - I dunnit.
> 35% Lavender
> 30% Rosemary
> 15% Cedarwood
> ...



Oh yessssss - that’s similar to my lavender patchouli blend.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 21, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> So now that you've soaped it, what do you think? A keeper? or not?


Yes - definitely a keeper.  I can't smell the rosemary which is good considering there is 30% of it in the mix.


----------

